# Do you ever get afraid of asking people things?



## laurenhasaface (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi guys! I'm Lauren and I'm new here but I've been casually watching (not a stalker, I swear :b) posts for a while. 

Well, today I was sat in the study centre and a student was sat a few spaces away from me, blocking my exit from the room. It was ten minutes before my lesson and I began packing my stuff away but I just couldn't bring myself to ask them if they could let me past... the mere thought made me really, really nervous.

... so I just kind of sat there awkwardly whilst shuffling around in my bag to look a bit busy until she finished studying and left. It was so embarrassing because another student had noticed that I was just sat there awkwardly and he looked like he was thinking "This is a study centre fool, get your books out or leave :sus" 

And this stupid refusal of mine to politely ask her to let me past also made me late for my lesson which was really annoying:mum(especially because everyone was already sat down so I was kind of like :afr when I walked in)

Does anyone else just avoid asking people things?


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

It can be hard and depends what mood I'm in; normally I'll just go for it without thinking. Ive noticed it's so much less stressful and easier


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

If I'm walking behind someone or a couple people on some walkway where it's not possible to pass, and they're going MUCH slower than I am I usually just slow down and walk behind them (appropriately distanced) until there's room to pass or they happen to see me & squeeze over.

When I'm in a bad mood, I tend to be more assertive though . I'll give an "excuse me" in a nice sounding voice, and if they doesn't work it becomes a gruff " 'scuse me!".


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

When I'm in a bad mood I'm also more assertive. People should move out of the way


----------



## LCPython (Jan 24, 2012)

Define Lies said:


> normally I'll just go for it without thinking. Ive noticed it's so much less stressful and easier


This. I used to 'play out' the scenario in my head but that made me more nervous, but one time I just did it without thinking about it and it was perfectly fine.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes.
I always feel somewhat stupid and embarrased when asking someone.


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

I know! I do that on a fairly frequent basis, actually. I usually say "'scuse me..." in a very quiet, wimpy sort of voice until people move. And that's only if I _really_ can't get out.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

If someone is blocking my way, I don't really ask them to move as much as I say "Excuse me please." But I really don't have too many issues asking people questions unless they are in my peer group.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Asking people for specific things is the easiest part of talking to people for me. As long as there is business to be accomplished, I can throw out a stock phrase & ask... for directions, to be excused, if I can come by office hours, etc. Because after that the interaction is finished they don't expect me to be social and entertain them, I'm able to be a bit more assertive.


----------



## Jasoph (Jan 17, 2012)

Yesss. I have an absolutely horrible time asking people questions. If I ever forget to bring a pencil to class I'm screwed, because I don't have the ability to ask to borrow one.


----------



## HurtTeammate (Dec 8, 2011)

i do sometimes, especially if they are an upper classmen.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

all the time..


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I always get nervous to ask someone for anything, even if its as simple as "Are you in line?". But whenever I have asked in the past it has always turned out fine.


----------



## MeggieGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

I get super nervous. I visited a friends school and had to go to the washroom, but I was too scared to ask where it was... Really awkward.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien (Jan 30, 2012)

ALWAYS! If I'm terribly desperate, I'll ask the person who looks nearly as uncomfortable as I am. I know it's so bad, I don't know why I do it >_<


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I do. If someones in my way I can never ask them to move out of the way  . Thats why I always go to my locker mid lesson to get my bags, making sure no one is in the way of it =/


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

You sound just like myself lol I used to do that so often , forcing myself to change my ways though


----------



## KaliumRookie (Jan 31, 2012)

.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah -_-


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

As often as I can, but when I do I'm overly assertive about it... I get afraid that they'll find me creepy though.


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey! Welcome Lauren! 

And yeaah, you have nothing to worry about. I do it ALL the time! lol it's really awkward, I try to avoid asking people things unless it's absolutelyy necessary.. it can be really embarassing sometimes lol


----------



## Nathanst (Dec 19, 2011)

I used to, but once you get used to it, a simple "excuse me" isn't difficult to say and nobody's going to judge you.


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

24/7 365!


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah.  Also, welcome to SAS.


----------



## CassieChica (Feb 8, 2012)

I know what you mean. It doesn't seem like that big of a deal until you try to get the words out and you can't


----------



## TheScotswomen (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm exactly the same, and If I do somehow manage to speak, it comes out quiet and squeaky and they end up not hearing me anyway and I cringe thinking about it and beat myself up for the rest of the day. It's definetly better not to over think things (easier said than done ofcourse)


----------



## tigerdiver (Feb 9, 2012)

I struggle with this every day. I'm terrified of what other people are thinking about me, so I tend to go out of the way to avoid any contact.

I think the only way to get over this is to tell yourself that people aren't going to think you're weird or strange.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

I HATED asking people for things. Especially for pencils and stuff... :|
If I'd forget to bring a pencil when It's needed, I'd do the work with a pen rather than just asking a neighbor for one. :no


----------



## Mich123 (Feb 10, 2012)

all the time,i try as much as possible to avoid asking anyone anything,especially in shops but then i end up feeling all lost and self conscious


----------



## theprocrastinator (Feb 8, 2012)

YES if someone is in my way, I would probably either linger around awkwardly and pretend I had something to do until they moved, or if possible, take even the longest possible route around. It seems so simple to simply ask, but for some reason it makes me incredibly anxious.


----------

